# Triolan.

## TRIOLAN_ASSISTANT

! 
    ,          ,      .             24- . 
,    ,          . 
  !

----------


## froguz

24.   .
       ,      ,   .

----------


## Sky

*froguz*,    https://www.portmone.com.ua/r3/uk/te.../index/id/4397 https://easypay.ua/internet-tv/triolan-internet-tv ?

----------


## TRIOLAN_ASSISTANT

> *froguz*,    https://www.portmone.com.ua/r3/uk/te.../index/id/4397 https://easypay.ua/internet-tv/triolan-internet-tv ?

  *Sky*,

----------


## Lake

> 24.   .
>        ,      ,   .

          " "   "",  ,   " 24"   "",   ,          .        - .

----------


## 111

-  !!!!    ,   .      .     .    !!!! ,   -  . Ѩ !!!  !!!    ,  ,  ,  -   !!! 
     ,    " "       . 
     .  - !!!!  !!!!!

----------


## TRIOLAN_ASSISTANT

> -  !!!!    ,   .      .     .    !!!! ,   -  . Ѩ !!!  !!!    ,  ,  ,  -   !!! 
>      ,    " "       . 
>      .  - !!!!  .    !!!! !!!!!

    ,       ,   ,    "  ".      . ,

----------


## Scald

*TRIOLAN_ASSISTANT*,         -      :)

----------


## TRIOLAN_ASSISTANT

> *TRIOLAN_ASSISTANT*,         -      :)

     ,     .        ,  "  ", " ", ""  ..

----------


## TRIOLAN_ASSISTANT

1  2013   Triolan   ( "") 75         0 /.

----------


## froguz

?     ?

----------


## 23q

> ?

        .   ?

----------


## V00D00People

> 1  2013   Triolan   ( "") 75         0 /.

    ,   ?

----------


## Rumata

,  "",  ...    -   ,  ))

----------


## Sky

> 

       .  ""  .

----------


## Rumata

> .  ""  .

    ""       ,     ,   䳺   ,             
.
         ,      . 
    2,   - ,  (ĳ, ³, , ) -     .
       ĳ,   10%  .

----------


## Barga

"",        24   . ?     ,      ....   24 . . ?  

> ,      .

----------


## Rumata

> "",        24   . ?     ,      ....   24 . . ?

              .  ,         100  150  .

----------


## Enter

> (ĳ, ³, , ) -

  ,  ,      !

----------


## 23q

> ,  ,      !

  )))

----------


## Rumata

> )))

    ))     ,           .

----------


## Enter

> ))     ,

  ,   ,  "" - ,         .

----------


## 23q

*Rumata*,  ,   , - .    ? ?

----------


## Rumata

> *Rumata*,  ,   , - .    ? ?

  "                " 
     - ,

----------


## Sky

> - ,

    ,       ,    ?   ,      ""    ,   ǲ? 
..    ,    -    http://www.nkrz.gov.ua/uk/1216197073/1216896824/

----------


## Rumata

> ,       ,    ?   ,      ""    ,   ǲ? 
> ..    ,    -    http://www.nkrz.gov.ua/uk/1216197073/1216896824/

        Discovery Communications, MTG Viasat Broadcasting,     .
    2724.

----------


## Enter

> 2724.

   .   .

----------


## Rumata

> .   .

   :  ,   ""      ,      ,    )) 
     ,  .   ,          ?

----------


## Sky

> .

     "    "?   "-"      .
..   ,       "".

----------


## Enter

> :  ,   ""      ,      ,    ))

       ,      Mondelēz International,      ,   ,         .
     13  , 5  , 4 ,  1800  .
 200               .
 800             5  . 
Kraft Foods  2012 
: 4,4  
: 452,4  
----------  *  ,      "-"   ""   ?*   

> ,          ?

  .                −  . 
     ( 1,5  ), ,   29  ,        - (   ).
      1  . ,        2013 .       2−3%  .
          .   EBITDA (     )   400  ,         (   )   150  .       2011 ,         .  
-   ,    . ,     ( -)     ,    ,   ,  ,  .     ,     −  ,   − ,     ,       ,   .. 
    ,      -.     ,   ,     . * ,    ,     1 .     1 .,         10 . .          − 30−35 ,  60−80 .* 
     ,   ,   ,  ,   ,  .   ** .         ,      ,     .     ,      HD    . *      ,  * .

----------


## Rumata

> ---------- *  ,      "-"   ""   ?* 
> . 
> [/B].

   : http://www.poltavaforum.com/triolan-...tml#post307623 
      .   

> "    "?   "-"      .
> ..   ,       "".

         " 㳿 2000",   . 
 (       " ")   

> *  ,      "-"   ""   ?*                −  .  * ,    ,     1 .     1 .,         10 . .          − 30−35 ,  60−80 .* 
>      ,   ,   ,  ,   ,  .   ** .         ,      ,     .     ,      HD    . *      ,  * .

       ?  '     ,    (   )     ',    .

----------


## Enter

. 
 2014        -   .
...  ,        ,       ,   ,    .
        -    1100 .   **             ,   * .       .* 
      ,            :     . 
,  ,        ,  , .             ,                  . ,         .  protv.ua 
*** 
           : *"   ""         "*, -       : "   ,   - ". advocat-cons.info

----------


## AlexDS

,   5- ? ?  ? 
...  .

----------


## 23q

*AlexDS*,     "" ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,   5- ?

  ,    .   .         . 
.       ,    ,  ,     ...       (

----------


## Sky

> (

        ))

----------


## RAMM

> ))

    ,      ,    ,    . ,       "".

----------

